# Want to find Fizz tb mare in Redruth



## OLDGREYMARE (31 October 2012)

Hi,I need to find Fizz,16hh bay tb mare on a yard near Redruth,Cornwall.The mare is out on loan with an option to purchase,but the loanee has only paid half and has moved the horse to another yard and refuses to tell me where she is and refuses to pay the rest of the money.I am furious about this would like to see my mare,please help.


----------



## Star_Chaser (31 October 2012)

Photo?


----------



## jrp204 (31 October 2012)

I don't seem to be able to message you. Can you  pm me some details.


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (31 October 2012)

have pm'd you


----------



## Queenbee (1 November 2012)

PM me details, I work in  Redruth and a lot of friends livery in the area, none of them have a horse called fizz but they may know who does


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (1 November 2012)

Thanks Queenbee,have pm'd you


----------



## crellow4 (4 November 2012)

I'm in Stithians, if you'd like to pm some more details I'll see if I can help x


----------



## Zebedee (4 November 2012)

Please contact Missing Horses On Loan (MHOL on here).
They have the experience and contacts to be able to help you.


----------



## Twiggy14 (4 November 2012)

My friend has a tb on loan in Redruth who she's just moved, I'm not sure much about her though so will ask her her name etc.

Hope you find her, I will keep an ear out


----------



## RolyPolyPony (5 November 2012)

If you want to PM me some more details, I may be able to help as I live in redruth and know a few people on various livery yards


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (5 November 2012)

Thanks to all of you who have taken the trouble to reply,you're wonderful and will update you if I have any news.


----------



## Queenbee (5 November 2012)

Op no news, but if you could pm me the yard she used to keep fizz at, my friend had just moved to a new yard and there are lots of other new liveries there, one of them may have come from the same yard and may be able to 'discretely check for you


----------



## Queenbee (5 November 2012)

Actually op, scratch that pm'ing u now


----------



## wytsend (9 November 2012)

contact farriers in Redruth area.......they will have a good idea of whose in the area


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 November 2012)

I would try to find all livery yard numbers in area and either ring or turn up at them to find your mare. Good luck


----------

